# 6 Pack Bag Meal Management System



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Hiya guys,

Just wondering if anyone here has one of the 6 Pack Bag Meal Management Bags?

http://www.sixpackbags.co.uk/products/

Looking into this, seems like alot less hassle, although would be waiting for the new version which is meant to be coming out in the next few months.

Usually I would say this kind of thing is a bit of a gimmick, but I can see a good use for them. Anyone here got them? and any UKM sellers stock/will stock these?

Ta


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

thats cool lol, i like it!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

id pay good money for someone to prepare that for me every day lol. so damn handy


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I was given one of those for as a bday gift from my mates gf.

And to be honest it's great, I've only used it once when travelling and will continue to use it when travelling.

It hold the right amount of food for me, but if you're after bumper portions you may have some trouble.

The fridge packs to keep food cool work surprisingly well, they kept my food and water chilled for a nice 8ish hours which and it could have kept going but I had finished my meals so didn't bother to check how long it would work for.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

they Are cool, not sure id pay the £60-70 asking price tho


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Check some reviews, all the long terms reviews I have seen suggest the build quality is very poor for a product costing £70 and it tends to fall apart after 6months use.


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

I've been using mine since Xmas and still going strong! I love it and makes carrying food around so easy!

What's gonna be included in the new one?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

landerson said:


> What's gonna be included in the new one?


Not sure but I've messaged the supplier to find out mate.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Heard they are of poor quality bro


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> Heard they are of poor quality bro


Internet drags mixed reviews of these up, with a bit of luck the new version may be better :/


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ruck sack

chinese takeaway tupperwear tups

side pockets for shakers..

£10

bodybuilding gimic


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Incredible bulk hit the nail on the head . Its 6 tupperware tubs and a bag .

Anyone want to pay £70 for that ??


----------



## maseekercanada (Mar 28, 2012)

I got it for 50 bux in us


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I take mine to work everyday, love it.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

If you want to look like a tool / bro, go for it.

NEED to eat every 2.37 hrs to ward off the catabolizms demon. :death:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

You can buy an insulated cool box and a few freezer inserts for about 20 quid, it will do the same job, but it wont have the BB enigma to it, which is the thing that makes us pay 70 quid for a cool box.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I've had one for about 9 months now! Very handy when working away or out all day.

Agreed its gimmicky but it works fantastically with all the little pockets and compartments etc


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

it looks like it would be too small.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

6 meal slots if you are dieting for bodyfitness or classics


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

Look at the crew cooler 2 by ebags it's about £30 for basically the same thing


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I have one, use it every day. Really useful.

FCUKING **** build quality. Absolutely absurdly ****tly built for bag that (thank god) cost my ex £70 to buy. I want mine replaced tbh - its fraying all over and all the foil has come off. Joke.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Mixed reviews then.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

£70!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

More and more reviews are putting me off this...


----------

